# playing music in the car?



## FueledByParamore (Feb 26, 2015)

is it good to play music in the car when someone gets in or keep it off? like should we wait until someone says can i play music? or ask them would you like some music? or do we just play it without asking them? and whats good music to play? i have xm sattelite and regular radio


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

My car, my music...


----------



## FueledByParamore (Feb 26, 2015)

the problem is you cant think like its your car your rule someone might give you a low rating if you play music they dont like or might be offended by or so on there no guideline so they could rate you based on anything they want to think


----------



## UberHB3 (Feb 24, 2015)

I wait to see who the rider is. And sometimes I can tell by the area what type of music I can play.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

It's good to have some music on quietly in the background to break up any silent tension, but don't over think it. Classic Rewind on Sirius/XM is a perfect channel to play since it plays music that most everyone can enjoy or at least tolorate with no profanity. If the passenger want anything different let them tell you, otherwise don't mention it. Remember that most people just want a quick, cheap ride and are annoyed if you start the trip with a bunch of questions like "what music should I play?" "Is it warm enough for you?" "What route should I take" and on and on...


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I play it safe by keeping the radio off. I'll be more than happy to play a particular station on request. If I get an unusually long ride, I'll ask them what kind of music would they like to hear.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I always keep it on k earth 101. Never gotten a complaint. I stopped caring what pax want to hear. I no longer worry about my rating .


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I always have some music on. Usually, KROQ, JACK, or if I pick up some younger girls (20s) I might put on AMP. Never had any complaints. I'll turn it down/off if I hear them on their phone. I think most people prefer it to silence.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

CHRISTMAS SONGS ALL YEAR LONG


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Always keep Alt Nation on. Most seem to like it. If not they ask for a station. And if it's a 2x surge ride or more I will ask what their preference is.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

i'm 48 and like Alt Nation. For the country fan I'll do the highway. Every now and then I get a passenger that requests Octane. Which I like as well


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Nah, too many options


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Couples get the Sinatra channel. Frat boys get the classical channel. Helps remind them to act like f*cking adults.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Couples get the Sinatra channel. Frat boys get the classical channel. Helps remind them to act like f*cking adults.


That is a great concept. Subliminal messaging. Brilliant, I'm going to try it out


----------



## UberBro (Mar 5, 2015)

Honestly, I think you are overlooking this and care too much. Don't play what they like, play what eases your driving the best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

FueledByParamore said:


> you cant think like its your car your rule someone might give you a low rating


So what. It is my car.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I played 80's music/classic rock in the day, and light jazz in the evenings and night. I had it playing softly in the background. Never had a complaint.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> I played 80's music/classic rock in the day, and light jazz in the evenings and night. I had it playing softly in the background. Never had a complaint.


Sorry, that's called elevator music.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll play my sex playlist. Lot of soul classics, and some other random stuff. Sometimes Rebirth Brass Band's "Pop That *****" or Nouvelle Vague's "Too Drunk To ****" comes on. Depending on the passenger, I may let it continue. Otherwise I'll hit the next song. Other than that, my car, my music. But I'll turn it off if someone requests, or put something else on. That used to happen a lot, now it's very rare.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm going to play pop that ***** on a loop 'till they're so sick of it they just want out of the car.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

No music. Deathly silenciO.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

FueledByParamore said:


> is it good to play music in the car when someone gets in or keep it off? like should we wait until someone says can i play music? or ask them would you like some music? or do we just play it without asking them? and whats good music to play? i have xm sattelite and regular radio


Channel 32, The Bridge. Everybody likes it. Have it playing low, turn up if they ask. Even the college kids like that station.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> No music. Deathly silenciO.


Here we go with the ratings thing again.

One more time:
I am not their DJ, cell phone charging station, mint dispenser,
designer sparkling water provider, door opener, tour guide,
grocery transport vehicle, priest, personal comic, crying shoulder,
rolling party wagon - or anything else their imaginative heart desires.

I am an X Driver at a low rate. Friendly, safe and on-time.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Nova828 said:


> Classic Rewind on Sirius/XM is a perfect channel to play since it plays music that most everyone can enjoy or at least tolorate with no profanity....


Deep Tracks Ch 27 is the default music in my car. I ask them if they want to listen to something different or is their parents music ok for them. 95% of the time it is. I had Sirius for 10 years before Driving, but the idea of driving without Sirius is worse than the idea of driving for less than$1.00 per mile.
Personal channels during Dead miles, 23,60,88,87,67
Dead
Outlaw
NFL
Mad Dog
Real Jazz


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Sorry, that's called elevator music.


 80's elevator music? You re referring to everything that came out in the 80's. Let's see... ACDC's Back in black definitely music you'd hear while you're on hold with customer service or the elevator it self. Or how about "Foreigner" or OZZY etc....


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Lidman said:


> 80's elevator music? You re referring to everything that came out in the 80's. Let's see... ACDC's Back in black definitely music you'd hear while you're on hold with customer service or the elevator it self. Or how about "Foreigner" or OZZY etc....


I'd 3 star a Driver for playing that stuff. No just kidding, just a 4.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Lidman said:


> 80's elevator music? You re referring to everything that came out in the 80's. Let's see... ACDC's Back in black definitely music you'd hear while you're on hold with customer service or the elevator it self. Or how about "Foreigner" or OZZY etc....


No , I'm not referring to "everything 80's". Never said that either.

Lets see:
1. Yes I am referring to Musac on hold and in elevators. The whole mindless premise sucks.
2. If I played Obourne or ACDC at a low pleasant level ...I'd be guaranteed to get slammed.
3. Personally, I dislike Foreigner completely. Just me though.

Looks like you & me aren't on the same page.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Sorry, that's called elevator music.


That's the point about elevator music... It is non offensive. Far better than awkward silence when you have a quiet client. If anyone had asked me to change the music I would have, but nobody ever asked me to change it or turn it off.

If you're familiar with the DC market, I played Oldies 100.3 most of the time.

http://www.wbig.com/music/playlist/


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Just stick with top 40 commercial stations, no cuss words, and if your rider is older and white just put it on classic rock.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Here we go with the ratings thing again.
> 
> One more time:
> I am not their DJ, cell phone charging station, mint dispenser,
> ...


I don't do music.

If they want to hook their phone up to my awesome sound system using bluetooth with their own phones, they are more than welcome to.

Play whatever they want, as loud as they want.

It's actually a lot of fun most of the time when they do this. I very much enjoy listening to stuff like this wide open with a bunch of kids singing along:






Vehicle is jumping all over the place.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I play Tom Jones, "What's up Pussycat" on a loop.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

There's also The Pussycat Song...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I play Tom Jones, "What's up Pussycat" on a loop.


If I did play music, it'd be the theme song from Little Orphan Annie, 'Tommorrow.' Wide open.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Zydeco only. Like it or get out!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't do music.
> 
> If they want to hook their phone up to my awesome sound system using bluetooth with their own phones, they are more than welcome to.
> 
> ...


I think I heard that song ONCE in my car.
Fel


good4life said:


> Zydeco only. Like it or get out!


Buckwheat?


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

FueledByParamore said:


> is it good to play music in the car when someone gets in or keep it off? like should we wait until someone says can i play music? or ask them would you like some music? or do we just play it without asking them? and whats good music to play? i have xm sattelite and regular radio


I always play music...I think it helps with the rating...I try to guess the type of music the rider listens too (sometimes I ask).


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

FueledByParamore said:


> is it good to play music in the car when someone gets in or keep it off? like should we wait until someone says can i play music? or ask them would you like some music? or do we just play it without asking them? and whats good music to play? i have xm sattelite and regular radio


You'll never go wrong with Channel 25.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> I think I heard that song ONCE in my car.
> Fel
> 
> Buckwheat?


Now there's an enlightened individual


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Shout out to @UrbanFisherman on these boards for recommending "Groove Collective Radio" on Pandora which led me to 'Trombone Shorty" which led me to Zydeco. You gotta love that brass and now that often misunderstood accordion.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

good4life said:


> Shout out to @UrbanFisherman on these boards for recommending "Groove Collective Radio" on Pandora which led me to 'Trombone Shorty" which led me to Zydeco. You gotta love that brass and now that often misunderstood accordion.


Yes, Music, can takes us to a better place ,especially when driving for Uber.
It sucks when you have a nice groove going , and the passenger asks if you can turn on Drake...


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I always play The Heat XM channel 47. I also play Chanell 03 and 10 which most melliniums seem to sing along to....my rating is at 4.9 after more than 800 rides. Sometime i will get an old white guy asking me to play him 80's classical rock music. LOL.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Jay2dresq said:


> That's the point about elevator music... It is non offensive. Far better than awkward silence when you have a quiet client. If anyone had asked me to change the music I would have, but nobody ever asked me to change it or turn it off.
> 
> If you're familiar with the DC market, I played Oldies 100.3 most of the time.
> 
> http://www.wbig.com/music/playlist/


The squeak in the elevators sounds better then their music. How about some Dave Matthews blaring in the car.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> I always play The Heat XM channel 47. I also play Chanell 03 and 10 which most melliniums seem to sing along to....my rating is at 4.9 after more than 800 rides. Sometime i will get an old white guy asking me to play him 80's classical rock music. LOL.


yeah, but yer in Minnesota. Anything sounds good in a frozen wasteland.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I put my Pandora on the sublime channel I have people singing to songs all the time, if it an old person I hit pause.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> The squeak in the elevators sounds better then their music. How about some Dave Matthews blaring in the car.


Dave Matthews is on the station's playlist. So is Metallica and Led Zeppelin. Never had a complaint about the music.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

I have 12 stations on presets, a small printed card attached to the dash letting the pax know they can choose...and I have an AUX cable connected and ready to hand the end to them if they are carrying their own music. Never had a complaint about my music, the choices, or the cable...doing okay.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> I always play The Heat XM channel 47. I also play Chanell 03 and 10 which most melliniums seem to sing along to....my rating is at 4.9 after more than 800 rides. Sometime i will get an old white guy asking me to play him 80's classical rock music. LOL.


White guys asking for 80's rock are not old. They are lame. LOL Old guys listen to Deep tracks or classic. Which I mostly inflict on all unless asked for other. But you are right about 47. That seems to do the trick for most, it spans the rainbow of all listeners in that age bracket. edgy enough with enough pop. I have tried to pawn off the old school rap right next door, but the young ones can't hear it.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> White guys asking for 80's rock are not old. They are lame. LOL Old guys listen to Deep tracks or classic. Which I mostly inflict on all unless asked for other. But you are right about 47. That seems to do the trick for most, it spans the rainbow of all listeners in that age bracket. edgy enough with enough pop. I have tried to pawn off the old school rap right next door, but the young ones can't hear it.


LOL very funny, frndthDuvel. Old school rap on channel 46 is usually what I listen to but only after i drop them young ones off...Timeless classics.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

FueledByParamore said:


> is it good to play music in the car when someone gets in or keep it off?


 I always keep a background genre neutral FM station on when picking up PAX. However one of the first questions I ask them right away after greeting is whether they are ok with the radio playing, or I should turn it off / switch, etc. If they don't mind, I still keep the volume low enough both to hear the music and for PAX to be able to speak without raising their voice. I also have no trouble if they would like to crank the volume up / find an FM station to their liking or use the AUX cable.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I play Tom Jones, "What's up Pussycat" on a loop.


Do you also wear very tight pants with rolled up socks stuffed down the front of them while you drive?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

They get 70's and 80's classic rock. I've had alot of college kids ask me to crank the classics up, most of them like it better than anything new, which I don't mind at all. Everything from Billy Joel to AC/DC


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> They get 70's and 80's classic rock. I've had alot of college kids ask me to crank the classics up, most of them like it better than anything new, which I don't mind at all. Everything from Billy Joel to AC/DC


 Oh, let me tell you about one of the funniest experience with Uber.

So, I'm driving late, get a ping, arrive and four teen males hop in. I swear they were not older than 18 each. I, as usual, offer water and AUX cable. They plug it in and guess what they play? They play "As long as you love me" by BSB! The band of my youth. But the PAX were hardly born when Backstreet Boys were popular! That was awesome, we sang all together and laughed our asses off! One of the funniest and most positive rides I had among my almost 500 rides so far.


----------

